
Old School IBM Slides - jbrun
http://www.squareamerica.com/ib.htm
======
rbanffy
I just happen to love this font:
<http://www.squareamerica.com/images5/ib73.jpg>

Nobody seems to get it right ;-)

------
ruslan
They used this iron to sell pencils blk ? Jesus, what an abuse of hardware :)

